# Heavy Bass?



## DannSkunk (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any songs that have heavy bass, even bass solos, without changing any options (increase bass, lower treble, etc)?

Something that's not really heavy/metal genre, something a bit gentler, unlike Primus


----------



## Jude (Nov 22, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> Does anyone know of any songs that have heavy bass, even bass solos, without changing any options (increase bass, lower treble, etc)?


 
From what I've heard, _Primus_ is very bass heavy.


----------



## DannSkunk (Nov 22, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> From what I've heard, _Primus_ is very bass heavy.


 Gave them a listen. Thanks for the suggestion, but I need something a little gentler, if you know of anything else.


----------



## The DK (Nov 23, 2010)

Ive always enjoyed the bass in Rush, Rammstein, and Nirvana. Also some Garbage songs have a good bass rifts to em.


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2010)

The DK said:


> Ive always enjoyed the bass in Rush, Rammstein, and Nirvana. Also some Garbage songs have a good bass rifts to em.


 
Oh, yes, Rush. They have some great basslines. While you're at it, give _Yes_ or _Genesis _a listen.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 23, 2010)

ohohoh, i love bass <3 here, have some of my favorites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyjmCg_VMU0 The International Noise Conspiracy - Smash It Up (also one of my favorite music videos EVER.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q8eByzJseY The Faint - I Disappear (some of the nastiest bass i've heard <3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2DVMy5-k5E The Faint - Dropkick the Punks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRG7N42yrdY JET - She's A Genius
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkVyCj4TJPA&feature=related JET - Are You Gonna Be My Girl?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZipQucQWU Marilyn Manson - Snake Eyes and Sissies (my FAVORITE bassline ever <3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFpBTx2DxY Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNYgNpAX__M Nirvana - Breed


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 24, 2010)

Track 9 "Tom Thumbs Blues" Phil was basically playing like a 3rd guitarist that song! If you want more, do a google search for "phil bombs*".

*Phil bombs were sections of a song where Phil would turn his amps way up (especially when he had 2,000 watts of power on the stage alone during the 80s) for a group of dedicated fans that would _always_ stand in front of his monitors during a show; quite a few have been known to blow woofers!


----------



## jla (Nov 27, 2010)

I test bass on audio equipment with:
Massive Attack - Angel
Rage Against The Machine - Take The Power Back


----------



## i3ear (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylyUZpcpIF0

Forgive the fact that it is MSI, is godteir bass though

still like how they do dynamics, you can learn a lot from em 8D


----------



## Phirae (Dec 13, 2010)

Play Jazz!
Sorry, that's not very specific, is it....


----------

